# Musical Furs



## Kume (Jun 18, 2009)

*Who plays guitar? I was just thinking to myself. "I wanna play guitar." Then I was like....."I wonder if furs play guitar!"*

*Do you play guitar and/or bass?*
*Drums?*
*Vocals?*
*Anyone in a band?*
*Anyone play any sort of instrument at all? (Weather it be a guitar, or an oboe)*

*~Give me musical input, and maybe even share a few good tab sites~*


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 18, 2009)

I (sort of) play guitar and violin.


----------



## Kume (Jun 18, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I (sort of) play guitar and violin.


 
*I acctualy wanted to play the violin at one point. But I picked the flute instead. Then from that, it went to guitar.*
*I know, I am a freak.....*
*But violins sound beautiful, honestly.*


----------



## Rytes (Jun 18, 2009)

i bang drums and finger pianos, i wanna learn bass and can't sing even if there was a gun to my head.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jun 18, 2009)

I play guitar, a lot. Going to learn the violin and tin whistle over the holidays.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 18, 2009)

I had a number one hit with "Baby, what's that in your teeth?", but I'm not a fur so I guess I'm not welcome in this thread.


----------



## FelldohTheSquirrel (Jun 18, 2009)

I play guitar, have been playing for a year now. I _was_ in a band, but we couldn't get shit together because we couldn't find a damn drummer. 

A great tab site I use all the time 911 Tabs. It's basically a tab search engine that, when you search, it will gather all the tabs it can find on a whole bunch of other sites and link you to the page that has the tab you're looking for! You can get drum, piano, bass, and guitar tabs. 

That's probably not the best way to describe it, but I think I got the main points.

EDIT: Also, Guitar Pro tabs, if you have the software. They're usually much better than the internet text versions.


----------



## valkura (Jun 18, 2009)

I like to sing.


----------



## Aden (Jun 18, 2009)

Guitar, two hours a day at least. Piano too sometimes.


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 18, 2009)

-Guitarist and bassist first and foremost (been playing both for about 5 years). 
-Learning various programs (ableton, reason), an planning on getting a boss sp-404 but I'm still pretty amateurish at those.
-Know my way around a piano but I wouldn't call myself proficient by any means.
-Sing, also kind of an MC but I'm not all that good at it yet.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jun 18, 2009)

Saxophone for 7, nearly 8, years now


----------



## Superbeast (Jun 18, 2009)

I do a little violin. 'Musical furs' sounds like musical chairs.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jun 18, 2009)

Guitar, an hour or more a day. Play bass whenever I can, gonna see if I can get one on my birthday.


----------



## Bacu (Jun 18, 2009)

*jealous of you musical people* D:


----------



## Aden (Jun 18, 2009)

Bacu said:


> *jealous of you musical people* D:



...then go grab yourself a cheap instrument and get learning.


----------



## the_lest (Jun 18, 2009)

I play guitar, piano and am in a band. However I am not really a furry XD


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Jun 18, 2009)

I produce.


----------



## Roland (Jun 18, 2009)

Aden said:


> ...then go grab yourself a cheap instrument and get learning.



If you can't do it in under a week, it ain't worth learnin'. 

I play piano and sing, myself, though I'm far out of practice with the latter.  I try to practice at least every day.

Used to play guitar, alto sax, clarinet and a few others too insignificant to mention.


----------



## the_lest (Jun 18, 2009)

Roland said:


> I play piano and sing, myself, though I'm far out of practice with the latter.  I try to practice at least every day.



Can we assume you have a Roland piano? X3


----------



## Roland (Jun 18, 2009)

the_lest said:


> Can we assume you have a Roland piano? X3


Why, yes, yes I do. XD I also have an Edirol PCR-500 midi controller that I need to make use of.  I'm working on getting my DAW all setup so that I can do some sweet stuff with it.


----------



## Myasa (Jun 18, 2009)

I sing and compose, and I can do half-assed ocarina, trumpet, bugle, trombone, and piano.


----------



## Lukar (Jun 18, 2009)

I don't know how to play any instruments (Though I'd love to learn how to play the piano and keyboard, and possibly drums or guitar), but I love singing. Even if I might suck at it. ^^'


----------



## Bacu (Jun 18, 2009)

Aden said:


> ...then go grab yourself a cheap instrument and get learning.


I would but I have no idea where to start..


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jun 18, 2009)

Bacu said:


> I would but I have no idea where to start..



...he just said where to start. Get a cheap instrument and a beginners book on the instrument. Those beginners books really help you get started.


----------



## the grey fox (Jun 18, 2009)

i'm going to lean how to play the piano accordian


----------



## WolfTailz (Jun 18, 2009)

hmm I can play piano, trombone, baritone, tuba, guitar, bass, vocals, some trumpet, some percussion, some flute, and some clarinet.  Music is my life. =)


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Jun 18, 2009)

I once duct-taped a cheapo guitar to a cheap amp, turned them both up and kicked them both around until they broke. 

It sounded fantastic, I tell you.

e: I am not a musician. :V


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 18, 2009)

I am a pianist, and now, I am a non-FLStudio electronic musician. I also sing, Baritone.


----------



## Beta Link (Jun 19, 2009)

I can play the trombone, piano, and drums.

And the kazoo, if that counts.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 19, 2009)

I play on people's nerves.


----------



## Isen (Jun 19, 2009)

Guitar and baritone.


----------



## Ashyen (Jun 19, 2009)

Ashyen: I've got a firm grasp of the piano, and I'm now learning the guitar.

Anise: French horn...


----------



## Shindo (Jun 19, 2009)

i play bass and i am in a band

www.myspace.com/thestorykillers


----------



## pheonix (Jun 19, 2009)

I can play the harmonica, trombone, and possibly the bass but it's been many years.

Also: lol at me and the trombone. XD


----------



## Wulf (Jun 19, 2009)

I used to play the keyboard in an amateurish fahion and I can sing reasonably well. I want to pick it up again, as well as the guitar.


----------



## Steve the Backup Account (Jun 20, 2009)

I can play piano. I recently learned,'Knocks You Down' by that chick along with kanye west and ne-yo. I'm so cool.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 20, 2009)

I want to learn to play piano.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Jun 20, 2009)

I play some guitar (mostly on acoustic) in addition to playing the piano and singing.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 20, 2009)

Bass and rhythm guitar for me (can't play lead to save my life ), and back up vocals maybe (once again not good enough for lead XP)


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Jun 20, 2009)

I play the bass in my band, but I can play the guitar too.
I'd love to learn to play drums, they look fun


----------



## KaiFox (Jun 20, 2009)

I sing, just not in a band. But everyone that hears me sing says I have a good voice, even my friend's sister, and she's an amazing singer (and she's trying out for American Idol on Monday, wish her luck  ). But yeah, I sing like a mix between Stu Block (Into Eternity) when he sings clean vocals, Dave Mustaine (Megadeth), and Brent Hinds (Mastodon).

Oh, and I play the trombone as well (yes, my nerdy side is showing).


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Jun 20, 2009)

I play guitar (acoustic & electric), trying to get a synthesizer though >.>


----------



## ScruffyHyena (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm in for 

guitar (5 years)
bass( 3 years, upright)
drums( 2 years)
Piano 2 years)
singing (as long as I can remember, singing well, 5 years)
Alto and Tenor sax (7 years, working on 8)

Music is great, eh?


----------



## ale (Jun 22, 2009)

I like to sing and can be heard throughout my neighborhood.  I am most often classified by a tenor.  According to the musical director for my college's production of Grease most people have to be trained to be able to what I can.  I still do not know what I am doing.  I just like to have fun with it^_^


----------



## Diego117 (Jun 22, 2009)

Played guitar and piano for about 9 1/2 years now. I can also sing pretty well.

I'm much better at the guitar than the piano though.

Oh and I can keep a simple drum beat. But that's about it.


----------



## Darkstar-Dracon (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm primarily an electronic music producer, but I can also play the piano.


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Jun 23, 2009)

I play keyboards. I'm not really proficient at it, but I get by fairly well for someone who has no idea what they're doing lol. I also sing, and write and record my own songs, which I've been doing for 21 years. Altogether, I've recorded well over 200 songs. I've never been in a proper 'band', though-- the closest I ever got was a band that only lasted about a month and never performed outside of the drummer's basement.


----------



## ThisisGabe (Jun 23, 2009)

I've diddled with guitar and drums a bit. But I'm a professional singer and pianist.


----------



## Shade Koba (Jun 25, 2009)

Think of a string instrument, and I can play it :3
I can play drums, too... seperately XD a drumset is overwhelming for me and I cant get around on it well, so I usually stick to only one or two drums on it. My foot is pretty uncoordinated though XD
I can also play Saxophone, and I can _kinda_ play Trombone ^^;;
and I've been singing since before I can remember XD

My favorite is the Electric Bass <3


----------



## Canon (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm an organist/synth player in a small band. Been playing since I was about 3, going through about every style and genre you can think of. We do a lot of the older classic rock tunes, but every once and a while I slip in something more bizarre. ^^;

Moreso, I like just composing my own tunes. It's one of the most relaxing things I find. =3


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm a bassist, but I also took four years of Chorus back in grade school so I can do that too, I guess.


----------



## storm husky (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm a guitarist.
Been playing for about 3 years.
Been in three bands now.
I play metal/hardcore.

Here is a cover vid of me: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzdrzi1f5OI&feature=channel_page


----------



## kjmars63 (Jul 12, 2009)

I have an entire orchestra of instruments, which half of them I made. Even if they are cigar boxes, they still make loud sounds, man. Too many too list because  am a lazy stoner.


----------



## Kiko The Freako (Jul 20, 2009)

I am in a band.  we are still truely finding our style.  I play mostly guitar a little bass and some drums.  I also do vocals.  clean, dark, mid and sudo high screams, growls, and relay high system of a down stlye wierd stuff.  I also play about 64 or 65 different percusion instruments.  thats includign a little piano and xylophone nad chimes nad that fun stuff.  I also play flute and violin but havent practiced in forever so it almost doesnt count.  i also write and produce.


----------



## Piccard (Aug 2, 2009)

I've been doing piano for almost 5 years, so I won't spout off and announce I'm a professional just yet. However, I'm an adept at composing music, it's good fun! Other than that, I sometimes play the flute and I've began to practice the guitar lately.


----------



## Jelly (Aug 2, 2009)

kjmars63 said:


> I have an entire orchestra of instruments, which half of them I made. Even if they are cigar boxes, they still make loud sounds, man. Too many too list because  am a lazy stoner.



This is awesome.
So is Sinister Exaggerator, even though I bet he's in Wolf Eyes and I don't even see it coming. :CCCC

I'm pretty sure I'm still the only sorryawesome motherfucker in these threads that plays the BANJER.


----------



## Blue2k (Aug 2, 2009)

I love the piano. I can play just about anything from intermediate to (almost) Expert. I've been playing since I was 7.


----------



## Aden (Aug 3, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm still the only sorryawesome motherfucker in these threads that plays the BANJER.



I actually want to learn the banjo. Truth be told, there's a list of intruments I'd like to learn, but I need the money to get them first.


----------



## aftershok (Aug 9, 2009)

I used to play bass, not well,, but could do it.  Learning Guitar
Did Classical piano for like 10yrs but quit,, bad decision on my part, 
did french horn, bugle, trumpet and flute for a moment,,  then ahhh  no don't like it.. 

But I'm a sax player for,, well started in 1981..  mostly tenor and Bari now.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Aug 9, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> This is awesome.
> So is Sinister Exaggerator, even though I bet he's in Wolf Eyes and I don't even see it coming. :CCCC
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm still the only sorryawesome motherfucker in these threads that plays the BANJER.



Man there are so many other groups I'd rather be a member of.

e: If white noise generators and certain stompboxes count as instruments, yes I've built a few. 

And by "built" I mean I know how to use a soldering iron and know how to follow step by step instructions from a kit. I need to actually take the time to learn electronics.


----------



## Jack Chandler (Aug 11, 2009)

I've got a degree in musical performance for my instrument of study, String Bass. I'm classically trained and I've been playing bass since 11. (27 now!)

I picked up electric bass in college and got into jazz, and I also picked up marimba and can hold my own on any mallet based percussion instrument except steel drums. I've been told I've got a decent voice, and I can fake clarinet something decent.


----------



## IkodoMoonstrife (Aug 14, 2009)

I've played the piano for over 15 years, I used to play Clarinet and imagine I still could, and I would love to learn to play more instruments, mainly the guitar and violin ^^


----------



## ArdenRedFox (Aug 17, 2009)

I have been playing drums for 12 years and guitar for about 6. I'm very much into writing music that is melodic, heavy with shifting time signatures but flows and has the occasional world music influences as well.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/ardenredfox/


----------



## Jelly (Aug 17, 2009)

Sinister Exaggerator said:


> Man there are so many other groups I'd rather be a member of.



(Yeah, that's what the frowny faces were there for, man. :C)

If you guys wanna learn the banjo, I'll, like, teach you. But I'm not the Scruggs/Reno kind. I'm, like, the very old man type.


----------



## Luthia (Aug 22, 2009)

*looks around then takes a deep breath*
I play:
flute, tin/irish/penny whistle, descant recorder, bass recorder, piccolo, clarinet, piano, keyboard (they ARE different), harp, mandolin, banjo, acoustic guitar, bass guitar, electric guitar, djembe, bongos, drumkit, violin, viola, cello, double-bass... *gasps for breath* and I sing.


----------



## IkodoMoonstrife (Aug 24, 2009)

Luthia said:


> *looks around then takes a deep breath*
> I play:
> flute, tin/irish/penny whistle, descant recorder, bass recorder, piccolo, clarinet, piano, keyboard (they ARE different), harp, mandolin, banjo, acoustic guitar, bass guitar, electric guitar, djembe, bongos, drumkit, violin, viola, cello, double-bass... *gasps for breath* and I sing.



O..o WOW,just out of curiosity, how well or how long have you been playing each of those?


----------



## VengeanceZ (Aug 24, 2009)

I have got an acoustic guitar. It's really great and I love practicing on it. I'm not that good but if you want to listen go to youtube and type "JamesMoer" 


So yeah. I also use FL Studio 8 for production.


----------



## Equium (Aug 24, 2009)

I've been playing the bass guitar for a decade, but every band I've been in has collapsed. Still on the lookout, but it's not exactly a priority of mine as I no longer have an amp.


----------



## Martellian (Aug 24, 2009)

I've been playing guitar for a couple years now, still rockin' my Walmart Brand. 

It looks especially pathetic next to my new Crate FW120 Amp, which I LOVE.


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 25, 2009)

i dabble in the piano... i took lessons from age 7 to age 11 (stopped cuz i was an impossible student, even to my oldersister XD) i hated the scales and shit, i want3ed t o play songs.


----------



## Luthia (Aug 25, 2009)

IkodoMoonstrife said:


> O..o WOW,just out of curiosity, how well or how long have you been playing each of those?



._. ranges from about a year, to since I was 4.... so, 13 years...


----------



## BaronWise (Aug 25, 2009)

Tenor/soprano saxophone, bass clarinet, Bb brass.


----------

